# planted evidence



## ernest_

Hola a tots i totes.

Com diríeu "planted evidence" en català? Em refereixo a quan una persona subreptíciament deixa pistes falses en un lloc amb l'objectiu de incriminar algú que és innocent. Normalment "evidence" diria que són "proves", però no acabo de trobar la manera de dir-ho.

Salve.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo crec que ho diria: "col·locació de proves falses".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Normalment "evidence" diria que són "proves", però no acabo de trobar la manera de dir-ho.


 
Totalment d'acord. És així, Ernest. "There is no *evidence*" seria "No hi ha *proves*", tot i que sovint es cau en la traducció literal.



ampurdan said:


> Jo crec que ho diria: "col·locació de proves falses".


 
M'agrada la teva proposta, Amp.


----------



## ernest_

Gràcies  .


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

¿Podem saber el context original més ampli on surt *planted evidence*?

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## ernest_

jaume60 said:


> ¿Podem saber el context original més ampli on surt *planted evidence*?



Ara no recordo exactament on ho vaig veure, però et poso uns exemples trets de un article que parla sobre els atemptats als EEUU de l'11 de setembre de 2001.
This failure to provide proof was later said to be unnecessary because bin Laden, in a video allegedly found in Afghanistan, admitted responsibility for the attacks. This “confession” is now widely cited as proof. However, the man in this video has darker skin, fuller cheeks, and a broader nose than the Osama bin Laden of all the other videos. We again seem to have *planted evidence*.​[...]​*Evidence* was also apparently *planted*. The passport of one of the hijackers on Flight 11 was allegedly found in the rubble, having survived the fire caused by the crash into the north tower and also whatever caused everything else in this building except the steel to be pulverized.​


----------



## jaume60

ernest_ said:


> Ara no recordo exactament on ho vaig veure, però et poso uns exemples trets de un article que parla sobre els atemptats als EEUU de l'11 de setembre de 2001.
> Hola,
> 
> Deixa'm que hi doni un cop d'ull i et dic el meu parer.
> 
> Salutacions,
> 
> Jaume


----------



## Aoyama

En français ... des preuves ou des indices placés _à dessein_ ...


----------



## jaume60

Hola Ernest,

Atés el text que m'has passat, Jo ho diria *deixar subtils pistes falses*.

O bé hi afegeixo *deixar subtils pistes*.

Tot i així consultaré a alguns experts.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Podem dir *deixar subtils pistes*.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## ernest_

Merci, però no entenc per què insisteixes amb això de "subtil". No tenen per que ser subtils les pistes falses. Per exemple, una pista falsa podria ser una camió de 30 tones, o un globus aerostàtic.

Jo hi he estat pensant molt i he arribat a la conclusió que la clau és el verb. Ha de ser verb que indiqui intencionalitat, com diu l'Aoyama en francès _à dessein_; llavors "deixar" no serveix perquè una cosa també es pot deixar _sense voler_ ("m'he deixat les claus"). Per això m'inclino més pel que deia l'ampurdan al principi: _col·locar_ pistes falses. I de fet es podria ometre totalment el "falses", si diem: algú va col·locar pistes, l'única interpretació possible és que les pistes són falses, ja que ningú mai no col·locaria pistes autèntiques (tret que la persona en qüestió fos llunàtica, o tingués uns motius molt estranys).


----------



## ampurdan

ernest_ said:


> I de fet es podria ometre totalment el "falses"


 
Ben mirat, és veritat que en bona lògica hi sobra, però potser si s'hi posa el sentit queda més clar... 

En general, i en els exemples que ha posat l'Ernest, jo crec que faria servir més aviat "proves" i no "pistes". Als judicis es fan servir proves i no "pistes". Per altra banda, les "pistes" no solen arribar a ser "proves" vàlides en un judici, sinó més aviat mers indicis que dirigeixen la investigació cap a una direcció. En anglés, pista pot ser "trail", "track" o "clue", depenent del context. "Pista falsa" és "false trail".


----------



## ernest_

ampurdan said:


> Als judicis es fan servir proves i no "pistes". Per altra banda, les "pistes" no solen arribar a ser "proves" vàlides en un judici, sinó més aviat mers indicis que dirigeixen la investigació cap a una direcció.



En termes jurídics potser hauríem de dir "proves falses", l'única cosa és que una prova falsa és com una contradicció en termes, ja que si una prova és falsa, deixa de ser prova, ja que no pot "provar" res, en ser falsa. A no ser que acceptem que un judici fals (e.g. 2+2=5) pot ser "provat" com a cert, la qual cosa no he sentit a dir mai. Em temo que això seria canviar el significat de la paraula "provar".


----------



## ampurdan

No veig que sigui una contradicció en el llenguatge. És més aviat una manera d'assenyalar una contradicció en la realitat o entre la realitat i les aparences.

Es diu "prova falsa", perquè s'ha presentat com a prova i fins i tot pot haver desplegat els efectes de la vertadera prova en un judici fins que la seva falsedat no hagi sigut notòria, si és que ho ha arribat a ser. Per tant, no és cap contrasentit utilitzar "prova falsa". Per altra banda, "fals" té la virtualitat de negar sempre el substantiu que acompanya: "fals déu", "fals amic", "fals pare", etc.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ampurdan said:


> No veig que sigui una contradicció en el llenguatge. És més aviat una manera d'assenyalar una contradicció en la realitat o entre la realitat i les aparences.
> 
> Es diu "prova falsa", perquè s'ha presentat com a prova i fins i tot pot haver desplegat els efectes de la vertadera prova en un judici fins que la seva falsedat no hagi sigut notòria, si és que ho ha arribat a ser. Per tant, no és cap contrasentit utilitzar "prova falsa". Per altra banda, "fals" té la virtualitat de negar sempre el substantiu que acompanya: "fals déu", "fals amic", "fals pare", etc.



Exacte. Hi ha un grup d'adjectius que tenen aquesta propietat (en termes tècnics es diuen adjectius subsectius): per exemple, 'fals' o 'antic' (en el sentit de 'ex', 'former' en anglès). Un euro fals no és un euro, un ex-president ja no és president, etc, etc.  Un cas semblant és el de 'presumpte': un presumpte assassí no és necessàriament un assassí.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Bé soc binari (o potser primari) fals vol dir que no és veritat; sense que això suposi que tingui conseqüències negatives, també diem que hi ha mentides piadoses.

I al tractar-se d'una tradució, com va iniciar l'Ernest, m'adonc que cada idioma te frases i expressions pròpies que no es podem traduir literalment si volem mantenir el sentir exacte que té en origen.

Si l'estic pifiant de manera manifesta m'envieu a escampar la boira.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## ernest_

avellanainphilly said:


> Exacte. Hi ha un grup d'adjectius que tenen aquesta propietat (en termes tècnics es diuen adjectius subsectius): per exemple, 'fals' o 'antic' (en el sentit de 'ex', 'former' en anglès). Un euro fals no és un euro, un ex-president ja no és president, etc, etc.  Un cas semblant és el de 'presumpte': un presumpte assassí no és necessàriament un assassí.



Potser teniu raó, però a mi se'm fa estrany. Heu sentit algun cop dir una "certesa falsa"? Jo no, i si ho sentís a dir algun cop tindria feina per entendre què vol dir.


----------



## jaume60

ernest_ said:


> Potser teniu raó, però a mi se'm fa estrany. Heu sentit algun cop dir una "certesa falsa"? Jo no, i si ho sentís a dir algun cop tindria feina per entendre què vol dir.


 
Hola,

Ho he dit abans, he sentit dir més d'una vegada *mentida piadosa*.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Keiria

jaume60 said:


> Ho he dit abans, he sentit dir més d'una vegada *mentida piadosa*.


 
Clar, però aquí ja no utilitzes la paraula falsa, que crec que és el que no li agrada a l'ernest_. 

De totes maneres no em sona malament una "veritat falsa". Ho he posat al google, i no surten gaires exemples (38 i alguns d'ells són "veritat,falsa") però entre ells hi ha un poema, no sé si et convenço...
(Jo estic d'acord amb l'avellana i l'ampurdan)


----------



## jaume60

Keiria said:


> Clar, però aquí ja no utilitzes la paraula falsa, que crec que és el que no li agrada a l'ernest_.
> 
> De totes maneres no em sona malament una "veritat falsa". Ho he posat al google, i no surten gaires exemples (38 i alguns d'ells són "veritat,falsa") però entre ells hi ha un poema, no sé si et convenço...
> (Jo estic d'acord amb l'avellana i l'ampurdan)


 
És veritat no es ben igual i la no he sentit parlar mai de *veritats falses*.

El què és molt habitual que corren moltes *veritats*, que no han estat demostrades.

Em quedo amb *pistes subtils*, siguin veritat o mentida, la qüestió és en quin moment les poses.


----------

